# Satilla River Camping Trip



## micahdean (Dec 2, 2013)

Decided last minute to throw the things in the boat and head to the river for a few days/nights. Didn't bring the fishing gear, just wanted to go and relax. Weather was perfect, minus the quick Saturday morning rain shower @ daylight. I'm counting down the days to spring already, ready to run some hooks!! The fish picture is from last spring. The camp wasn't much to brag about, since it was a last minute trip we just tossed the bare minimum in the boat.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 2, 2013)

good deal... and some good fish from last spring too !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2013)

I sure miss those Satilla and Altamaha river campouts with my Grandpa.Nice flatheads!!!


----------



## micahdean (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks! I can remember camping as a very young kid with my dad on the Satilla/St Marys river. Brings back memories seeing my kids enjoy their camping trips.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice. I love float trips.

Altamaha trip from beginning to end is on my bucket list.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2013)

I plan to do a lot of this in 2014.  I am going to try and fish every river in Georgia.  I know I can't but I will hit the major ones first and go from there.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heading down in March or april to do that. MY wife outdid herself and bought me a small farm across the road from the satilla for a retirement present, now if i can just get thru the next 5 years....


----------

